# Easton Navigator Full Metal Jacket



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I have used them since they came out. Whether they are any good is no longer an issue as Easton is dis-continuing them.

Dave


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I know several guys that use them and love em. They are still available through several suppliers, but once the pipeline is emptied, they are gone.


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

Any reason why it is being discontinued? I just ordered a dozen from Alt SS but they have not arrived yet. I should have posted this before I even ordered them.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Every time I've called Easton to ask why something (a size or model of arrow) is no longer available the answer is the same...sales. If they don't sell enough of them they drop them from the line.

Dave


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

I wonder if the reason for discontinuance is on account of defective design or lack of customer satisfaction on performance. I thought for a while that FMJ is the newest easton technology. And if it is being dropped so soon, I can only assume that it is a defective design. Is this correct a assessment?

Anyone from Easton who would like to comment on this?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

artvid said:


> ...can only assume that it is a defective design. Is this correct a assessment?


I don't know why you draw that conclusion. I've purchased about 4 dozen FMJs (in two different sizes) and haven't had any "defective design" problems. I did get one shaft out of one dozen that had epoxy inside the front end and couldn't get a point to go in. I contacted Easton and they replaced it immediately.

The FMJs are not quite as uniform in weight as the ACC or the ACE, but that is plainly stated in the Easton spec info. I like them and will keep shooting them as long as the ones I have on hand last.

Dave


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

<qoute> I've purchased about 4 dozen FMJs (in two different sizes) and haven't had any "defective design" problem <unqoute>


Dave,

Thanks for saying that.. I feel better with my ordered FMJ, although I haven't tried them yet since they are still on transit...

The reason I made that conclusion is because that is what we normally do in my place of work (Pharma business)... if drugs are found to be not as effective as expected, we discontinue production and recall all the others in the market.. Perhaps, the "aluminum outside-carbon inside" arrow may not be a smart design... just thinkiing aloud..


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Since Eastion is continuing to manufacture and sell the FMJ Axis hunting shaft I don't think the problem is with the design.

Dave


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

Then, what could be the real reason for the production stoppage of Nav FMJ?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

artvid said:


> Then, what could be the real reason for the production stoppage of Nav FMJ?


As I posted earlier and as they told me when I called them and asked...poor sales, period.

Dave


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Dave.... I just wish people from Easton would want to give the answer from the horses mouth so we are not speculating...


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

One last question Dave,

Since you are a user of Nav FMJ how do you rate it in terms of consistency and durability compared with the other good arrows out there? Do you use your FMJ in tournaments or just for practice?

My FMJ just arrived and I intend to use them in one of our big national tournament next week..

Thanks for your inputs.

Art


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I am a barebow recurve field shooter. I have used the FMJ Navigator for two years and been more durable than either aluminum or all carbon arrows I've shot in the past. The first two dozen I purchased were a little further apart in weight than I would have preferred but subsequent purchases (another 3 dozen) have been more consistent in weight. Except for that one shaft, with epoxy in the point end I mentioned earlier which Easton replaced, I have had no problems with the quality.

Dave


----------



## artvid (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Dave for that comment... I tried shooting my new Nav FMJ 570 bareshaft tonight and they group very well similar to my old x10 550. It seems that there is no need for me to tune my bow.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

artvid said:


> I tried shooting my new Nav FMJ 570 bareshaft tonight and they group very well similar to my old x10 550. It seems that there is no need for me to tune my bow.


Good for you! My recommendation would be to buy as many dozens of that size as you can afford. They aren't going to be around for much longer.

Dave


----------



## shmuelos (Apr 3, 2006)

I bought a dozen of those shafts , I tried to install components from my old set of shafts (navigator 610) but the points and the pin nock inserts are to small for the shaft.

I had some carbon-one (600) inserts and points and they seems to fit nice.

does anyone knows what kind of components I need to look for on the online shop ?


----------

